# [Lesertest] Lepa EXllusion 240



## ReaCT (6. April 2016)

*Lesertest Lepa EXllusion 240*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einleitung*
*Impressionen*
*Testsystem und Methode*
*Benchmarks*
*Fazit*​
*Einleitung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Der Traum, den sicherlich viele Computerenthusiasten hegen, liegt oftmals darin maximale Leistung aus ihren Komponenten herauszuholen, dabei aber trotzdem ein maximal leises System zu haben. Was sich nach Wunschdenken anhört, ist tatsächlich auch möglich, wenn der Nutzer sich nicht scheut, eine entsprechend große Wasserkühlung in (oder auch an) seinem PC zu verbauen. Doch die Kosten für solche Projekte überschreiten oftmals das Budget vieler PC-Bauer und auch der damit verbundenen Aufwand, sowie ein potenzielles Wasserleck, dass wie ein Damoklesschwert unsichtbar über dem PC hängt, sorgen dafür das man doch lieber zur konventionellen Luftkühlung greift. Genau hier setzen Kompaktwasserkühlungen, auch als AiO-Kühlungen bekannt, an. Einfache Montage, Wartungsfreiheit und nebenbei auch noch die Leistung einer Custom WaKü zum bezahlbaren Preis wird versprochen. Als das verpackt mit einer schönen Aufmachung und der Möglichkeit die Kühlflüssigkeit nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu färben, verspricht auch Lepa mit ihrer EXllusion 240.
Das 2010 gegründete Unternehmen gehört zur Enermax Technology Corporation, und teilt sich auch mit der Konzernmutter den deutschen Sitz in Hamburg. Wie die neuste im Vergleich zu einem Scythe Mugen 2 abschneidet, und vieles mehr wird in meinem Lesertest getestet. 

*Bevor es aber weitergeht, erstmal noch ein großes Dankeschön an PCGH für die Organisation des Lesertests sowie Lepa Deutschland für die Bereitstellung des Testexemplars. *

Ich werde viele, für den Test des Produktes nicht unbedingt nötige, Texte schreiben und Grafiken einfügen. Diese sollen dem Leser besser zu verstehen geben, warum ich Option A anstatt B genommen habe, oder einfach zusätzliches Wissen für die eigene Hardware zu Hause zu vermitteln. 





*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Impressionen*


*Unboxing:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wasserkühlung kam in einem stabilen Karton inklusive Tragegriff an. Der rundum bedruckte Karton offenbart dabei einige Spezifikationen wie z.B. die maximale Abfuhr von 400 Watt thermischer Verlustleistung. Im Inneren befindet sich neben dem Radiator und dem damit verbundenen Kühlblock auch die beiden Lepa Lüfter, Montagematerial, verschiedene Flüssigkeiten sowie diverse Papiere. Bei den Flüssigkeiten handelt es sich um 500ml Kühlflüssigkeit, sowie 3 Färbemittel, die sich auch in Kombination in den Kühlkreislauf schütten lassen. Detaillierte Anleitungen gibt es dazu in Textform sowie auch in Videoform auf der Lepatek Startseite




*Verarbeitung und Montage:
*
Was nach dem Auspacken und etwas Bewegung in der Kühlflüssigkeit auffällt: Bereits erste Ausflockungen der Kühlflüssigkeit sind zu erkennen. Diese besteht nämlich nicht gänzlich aus (destilliertem) Wasser, sondern ist mit „Propylene Glycol“ bzw. 1,2-Propandiol gemischt. Die Gründe sind technischer Natur, denn ein Aluminium-Radiator wie in der Lepa EXllusion 240 würde schnell korrodieren durch den sich ebenfalls im Kreislauf befindendem Kupfer-Kühlblock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sei noch angemerkt, dass chemische Zusätze diesen Prozess nur verlangsamen, aber nicht völlig stoppen, und nebenbei auch noch der Gefrierpunkt auf -5°C gesenkt wird. Schade, dass es hier nicht einheitlich Kupfer gibt, was allerdings auch dem Preis geschuldet ist. Großer Vorteil der EXllusion aber ansonsten: Bei drohenden Verstopfungen kann die Kühlflüssigkeit einfach durch die mitgelieferte ersetzt werden, was dem vorzeitlichen Abtreten, was bei anderen AiO-Kühlungen nach einigen Jahren beobachtet werden kann, entgegentritt. Zudem ist die Kühlflüssigkeit nun auch separat unter dem Namen „CXcoolant“ zu erwerben, inklusiver der bereits im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Färbemitteln.

Ein weiterer Vorteil eines modularen Systems ist die Erweiterbarkeit, z.B. um eine GPU. Laut der eigenen Aussage des Herstellers, dass die Kühlung bis zu 400W TDP abführen kann, ist es theoretisch auch möglich, eine relativ starke GPU mit in den Kühlkreislauf mit einzubinden.
-> Leider hat sich diese Möglichkeit mir bisher nicht ergeben, und in Anbetracht des Aufwandes zur Realisierung eines solchen Setups stellt sich auch die Frage, ob man nicht von vornherein eine eigene Custom WaKü zusammenstellt. 

Der Lüfter macht einen soliden Eindruck, der sich bei genauerer Betrachtung sogar verstärkt. Obwohl nicht auf Lepas Internetpräsenz angegeben, sind die Standardlüfter der EXllusion mit einem Twister Bearing Magnetlager von Enermax ausgestattet, was das abknipsen der Lüfterblätter z.B. für die Reinigung ermöglicht. Hier hat sich Lepa nicht lumpen lassen, und hat in die Trickkiste von Konzernmutter Enermax gegriffen. Das lässt auch auf andere gute Eigenschaften hoffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Verarbeitung kann allgemein gesagt werden, dass der Kühlerblock und der polierte sowie vernickelte Kühlerboden einen sauberen Eindruck hinterlassen. Auch der Radiator kam ohne verbogene Lamellen an und auch die Schrauben sind nicht zu lang, was zu Beschädigungen des Radiators führen könnte. Die Schläuche sahen auch solide aus und die Verbindungsstücke hielten bombenfest. Einzig der Sticker zur Füllstandablesung war nicht vorangebracht und klebte auch nicht von allein am Plexiglas des Kühlblocks, weswegen ich auf etwas Tesa zurückgreifen musste. Ärgerlich in der Preisregion 100€+. Die Montage hingegen verlief problemlos und ist kein Vergleich zu dem Kraftakt, den der Mugen 2 von einem verlangt. Der Halt wird durch eine Backplate realisiert, der einen Halterahmen für den CPU-Block festhält, der wiederum einfach nur mit 2 Schrauben festgezogen werden muss. Praktisch: Die Schrauben sind fest am Block montiert, was lästiges Suchen unnötig und den Verlust fast unmöglich macht. Um sicher zu gehen, dass die Kühlung dicht ist, empfiehlt Lepa die Kühlung im ausgebauten Zustand auf Lecks zu testen. Dazu wird der mitgelieferte Adapter am Netzteil angeschlossenen, welches darauf beginnt die Pumpe mit Strom zu versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lepa möchte mit der EXllusion allerdings nicht nur Leistungsfreaks ansprechen, sondern auch PC-Bauer und Casemodder die auf gutes Aussehen innerhalb des Gehäuses Wert legen. Anstatt eines Aluklotzes, gibt es einen mit Gummi überzogenem CPU-Kühlblock, der nebenbei auch noch per LED beleuchtet wird (allerdings nur in blau) sowie bereits im Lieferumfang enthaltene Farbmittel, die ganz nach eigenen Vorstellungen gemischt und dosiert werden können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Styletechnisch hat sich die EXllusion also nicht zu verstecken, doch ob auch die inneren Werte im wohl wichtigstem Aspekt der Leistung genauso überzeugen können?


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Testsystem und Methode*

Doch zunächst einmal erst mal zum Testsystem:
Bei dem für den Test verwendetem Gehäuse handelt es sich um einen Cooler Master HAF 932. Besondere Merkmale? Big-Tower, Platz für viele und auch große (230mm) Lüfter sowie Radiatoren und gute Kühlleistung durch einen hohen Meshanteil sowie dem gelochtem Seitenteil und Deckel. Theoretisch wäre damit auch eine Montage des Radiators am Seitenteil des Case möglich, doch würden die Schläuche beim Schließen des Gehäuses abknicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter:

*Bei den verwendeten Lüftern handelt es sich zum einen um Folgende im Gehäuse:
2x 230mm max  700upm CM → An Seite und Deckel (Für die Konfiguration mit Lepa EXllusion musste jeweils ein Lüfter demontiert werden)
1x 230mm max 700upm CM LED → Frontlüfter
1x 140mm max 700upm Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK-1 → Hecklüfter
1x 120mm max 900rpm Enermax Apollo LED → Für Normaltest am Boden
1x 120mm max  1500upm Xigmatek LED → Für Extremtest am Boden

Bei den direkt am Kühlkörper montierten Lüftern handelt es sich um diese:

2x 120mm max 900upm Enermax T.B.Silence
bzw.
2x 120mm max 1800upm Lepa PWM LPHF 12P

Bei dem zu kühlenden Prozessor handelt es sich um einen Ivy Bridge i5 3570K, der je nach Einstellung zwischen 3,4Ghz und 4,6GHz taktet. Es handelt sich dabei um eine CPU ohne zusätzliche Modifikationen à la ausgetauschter WLP durch Köpfen, geschliffener IHS, etc. Für optimalen Kontakt zwischen Kühler und i5 wurde IC Diamond Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, die ebenfalls mal einen kleinen Test von mir hier im Forum erhalten hat  . Das verwendete Mainboard ist unter der Produktbezeichnung ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 bekannt, und bietet neben 4 Standard 3-Pin Lüfterkabelsteckplätzen auch 2 zusätzliche 4-Pin Anschlüsse für PWM-Lüfter.

Die 230mm wurden für die Standardtests mit einem 7V Adapter gedrosselt, bzw. wurde der Lüfter am Seitenteil per Mainboard Lüftersteuerung mit ca. 300upm betrieben, wohingegen der Apollo und der PK-1 mit voller Drehzahl liefen. Um der gestiegenen Abwärme für Taktraten ab 4,5GHz+ Herr zu werden, wurden die 7V Drosseln entfernt, und der Enermax Apollo am Boden durch einen Xigmatek Lüfter ersetzt, der bei voller Drehzahl 1500upm liefert. Und nebenbei durch das Öffnen eines Fensters die Raumtemperatur gesenkt. Letzteres spielt zwar keine Rolle bei der späteren Verarbeitung der Daten, da auf 20° normierte Raumtemperatur verrechnet wird, aber die zusätzlichen Grad Puffer machen oftmals einen Unterschied für die CPU, wenn einzelne Kerne an 90°C kratzen. 

Das restliche System ist, wie folgt aufgebaut:

-Seasonic X-560
-Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ mit Lüftermod
-G.Skill 8GiB RAM@1333MHz@CL9
-Samsung F3 500GB HDD und 830 256GB SSD

*UEFI-Einstellung:
*
Für die CPU wurden für beide Kühler diese Einstellung im UEFI getroffen. Einen zweiten Screenshot für jede Einstellung spare ich mir, da diese immer identisch sind, wenn man vom Multiplikator absieht. 
Unter jedem Bild befindet sich meistens noch ein kurzer Kommentar, sowie die VID und die Spannung, die unter Last ausgelesen wurden. 

*Hinweis:*
Bei ASRock gibt es 5 verschiedene LLC Level. Level 5 steht dabei für keine Spannungskorrektur, während Level 1 für die maximale steht. Die Taktraten wurden allein durch Anheben des Multiplikators erreicht, weswegen ich nur einen Screenshot pro Einstellung einfüge. Unter jedem Bild sind zusätzlich noch die Werte, die CPU-Z beim Small FFT Test ermittelt, und die VID, die Core Temp für den jeweiligen Multi ausliest. 

Für 3,4GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VID 1.1208V
CPU-Z: 0.880V +/-0.008V

So niedrige Spannungen lassen sich ohne Idle-Bluescreen nur mit einer fixed Spannung erreichen.


Für 4,0GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VID 1.2260V
CPU-Z: 1.056V+/- 0.008V

Relativ kühl und fast 18% über Standardtakt sind 4,0GHz möglich. Der niedrigen Spannung sei Dank. 


Für 4,5GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 VID 1.2360V
CPU-Z: 1.224V +/- 0.008V

16% mehr Spannung sind für 12,5% mehr Takt nötig und das trotz höherem LLC-Level. Der Mugen kommt bereits, je nach
 Lüfterkonfiguration, an seine Grenzen.


Für 4,6GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




VID 1.2410V
CPU-Z: 1.272V +/- 0.008V

Für eine weitere Anhebung des Multis sind zwar auf dem ersten Blick nur 4% mehr Spannung nötig, doch musste auch die PLL-Spannung angepasst werden, und wieder einmal die LLC-Stufe erhöht werden. 




*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Benchmarks*

Hier sei als Vorwort noch angemerkt, dass es hier mehr als simple vorher und nachher Vergleiche gibt. So werden auch Themen wie Testtools angesprochen, um dem Interessierten Nutzer auch einen Blick „Hinter die Kulissen“ zu bieten. Deswegen werden von mir auch meine Methoden erklärt und weshalb ich so vorgegangen bin. Zunächst einmal die Ermittlung des Testprogramms. Zur Auswahl standen Core Damage vs. Prime95 Small FFT vs. Prime95 Large FFT

Prime95 ist ein beliebtes Programm, welches dem Nutzer ermöglicht, seine CPU auf verschiedene Arten zu belasten und ist damit vor allem bei Übertaktern für seinen FFT Stresstest beliebt. Core Damage hingegen galt lange Zeit als Klassenprimus, um die Kühlung an ihren Grenzen zu bringen. Stresstool Core Damage merkt man sein hohes Alter allerdings mittlerweile an. Das Programm, das zuletzt 2008 aktualisiert wurde, beansprucht Core #0 extrem. Large FFT hingegen macht sich vor allem durch seine sehr schwankenden Resultate bemerkbar hinsichtlich Verlustleistung und auch Temperatur. Durch die hohe Amplitude und diese Willkür ist also verlässliches Temperatur messen sehr heikel. Mit Abstand am besten schnitt Small FFT ab. Unter Last wurde hier die höchste Spannung ausgelesen und auch die Temperatur- sowie Verlustleistungswerte verliefen sehr gleichmäßig und hoch. Zwei Vergleichsgraphen wurden angefertigt, was aber von Uninteressierten gerne übersprungen werden kann.


*Beachte:*

Alle Temperaturangaben sind auf 20°C Raumtemperatur normiert. Das bedeutet, dass bei gemessenen 24°C alle Werte mit dem Wert „4“ subtrahiert werden.
Hierbei sei aber noch angemerkt, dass in einem weniger gut belüfteten Gehäuse eine AiO Kühlung sicherlich noch eine höhere Differenz zu einer konventionellen Luftkühlung erreichen könnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durschnittswerte:*
 Small FFT: 60,3°C
Large FFT: 57,1°C
Core Damage: 57,5°C


Spoiler



Für 40er Multiplikator VID 1.2260 -0.120V offset
CPU-Z:
Core Damage: 1.040V +/- 0.008V
Prime95 Small FFT: 1.056V +/- 0.008V
Prime95 Large FFT: 1.048V +/- 0.008V



Small FFT ist konstant an der Spitze in Sachen Wärmeentwicklung, während aber Large FFT auf einzelnen Kernen sogar 
etwas höher peakt. Core Damage lastet zwar Core #0 sehr gut aus, allerdings fallen dafür die restlichen drei stark zurück.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier zu sehen: In Testzyklen mit hohem Iterationwert peakt Large FFT wieder über den sehr gleichmäßig verlaufenden 
Werten von Small FFT. Core Damage bleibt weiterhin chancenlos.


Nun zu den eigentlichen Vergleichswerten und dem Abschneiden der Lepa EXllusion 240. Um auf Temperatur zu kommen, wurde wie oben beschrieben mit Prime95's hauseigenen Small FFT Test das System zunächst aufgeheizt. Mit dem netten Programm Core Temp wurden nach dieser Aufheizphase für mindestens 15 Minuten die Temperaturen in einer Tabelle geloggt. Diese ist standardmäßig nur mit Libre Office korrekt auszulesen, lässt sich aber dann auch für Microsoft Excel schmackhaft machen. Um die Diagramme übersichtlicher zu gestalten, wurden mit der Formel „
=MITTELWERT(BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN(A1;AUFRUNDEN(ZEILE()*4-4;0);;4)“ Werte von allen 4 Kernen zusammengefasst und auch die Wertemenge allgemein komprimiert. Damit ließen sich dann auch die fertigen Diagramme fertigen, die ich darauf als .png Dateien hochgeladen habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durchschnittswerte:*
 Mugen 2: 46,8°
 EXllusion: 48,1°

Die enge Lamellendichte des Radiators wird der EXllusion zum Verhängnis. Gegen den Mugen 2 sieht die AiO-Lösung 
kein Land.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Durchschnittswerte:*
EXllusion: 58,4°C ; 
Mugen 2: 60,6°C

Mit 900upm schafft es die EXllusion den Scythe Kühler einzuholen und sogar zu überholen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Durchschnittswerte:
*EXllusion: 70,2°C 
Mugen 2: 75,8°C

Best-Case für den Lepa Kühler. Allerdings sind sich die fast 6K Differenz auch mit einem enormen Lärmpegel erkauft.

*Hinweis: *Der Test lief unter der Verwendung der maximalen Gehäusebelüftung ab. Zudem entsteht durch die normierte
 Raumtemperatur sowie durch das Mitteln der Kerntemperaturen eine trügerische Sicherheit-> So erreicht Core #0 beim 
Mugen 2 einen Spitzenwert von 83°C trotz relativ niedrigen 22°C Zimmertemperatur. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durchschnittswerte:*
 EXllusion mit Lepa: 48,1°
EXllusion mit Enermax: 46,8°
Mugen 2 mit Lepa: 46,8°
Mugen 2 mit Enermax: 47,0°C

Der Lepa 12P kann wohl bei 500upm nicht genug statischen Druck aufbauen, um auf einem Radiator effektiv eingesetzt
zu werden. Trotzdem sind alle Werte im tief grünen Bereich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durchschnittswerte:*
EXllusion mit Lepa: 58,4°C
EXllusion mit Enermax: 57,0°C
Mugen 2 mit Enermax: 60,3°C
Mugen 2 mit Lepa: 60,6°C

Von den Werten ausgehend ist dem Mugen sein Lüfter relativ egal, wohingegen es bei der EXllusion zu einer Differenz
 von ca. 1,5K kommt.

*Hinweis: *Die von mir verwendete Formel führte dazu, dass im Diagramm die Combo aus EXllusion und Lepalüfter leicht 
schlechter und die Kombination aus jeweils Mugen 2 und Lepaventilator hingegen etwas besser da steht. In der nächsten
 Graphik habe ich versucht durch Kürzen, die Ergebnisse etwas deutlicher werden zu lassen, wohingegen es auf dem
Mugen immer noch so erscheint, als das der Lepa Lüfter die bessere Wahl wäre. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch was kann man mit dem Kühlvorteil der Lepa bei hohen Umdrehungen pro Minute anfangen? Um dieser Frage nachzugehen,
 wurde der i5 noch weiter übertaktet. Mit eher ernüchterndem Ergebnis: Gerade einmal 100MHz waren drin, für 4,7GHz waren
 bereits Spannungen nötig, die selbst die maximalen Reserven des HAF Gehäuse und der EXllusion aufbrauchten. Dabei fordern
 auch die bei Ivy Bridge Prozessoren oft kritisierte WLP zwischen DIE und IHS, sowie das durch Serienschwankungen beeinflusste 
Potenzial der CPU, ihren Tribut.
 Hier der Temperaturvergleich von 4,6GHz. Zu beachten ist dabei wie schon im 4,5GHz Vergleichstest, ist, dass hier der auf 20° 
normierte Raumwert ein trügerisches Polster zeigt, dass bei Raumtemperaturen von 25°C oder mehr, schnell dahin schmilzt. 
Außerdem handelt es sich um Durchschnittswerte aller Kerne, weswegen einzelne Kerne wärmer sein können, als das Diagramm
 vermuten ließe. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durschnittswert:
*EXllusion: 75,2°C

*Hinweis: *Auch hier wurden wieder die maximalen Einstellungen hinsichtlich des Airflows verwendet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Statt in zusätzliche Leistung könnte man die Rohpower auch in eine reduzierte Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe 
investieren. Manipuliert wurde die Pumpengeschwindigkeit durch Speedfan. Angeschlossen wurde die Pumpe dafür lediglich an 
einem normalen 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss. Allerdings wurde wohl die Geschwindigkeit des Motors nicht korrekt ausgelesen, 
da diese bei bis zu 4.500upm lag. Lepa spezifiziert 3000upm +/-10%. 

Maximale Differenz: *3,16 K! *Ab 25% Pumpengeschwindigkeit kommt der Motor zum Erliegen, was sich durch Temperaturen,
die rapide an 90°C kratzen, äußert. Zwischen 50% und 100% unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen im Schnitt praktisch nicht (56,7°). Für
 Differenzen sind eher Messungenauigkeiten verantwortlich. Der Lautstärkepegel nimmt kontinuierlich ab und ab 50% ist 
die Pumpe aus meinem Gehäuse nicht mehr herauszuhören. Daher auch meine Empfehlung → 50% bzw. die dabei 
ausgelesenen 3.100upm.
 Allerdings gebe ich keine Garantien für den reibungslosen Betrieb meinerseits, und ob sich dadurch hinsichtlich Garantie
 oder Lebensdauer Negativentwicklungen entstehen!

Denn dafür habe ich den Lepa-Support angeschrieben 


			
				Supportmitarbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verringerung der Spannung hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer der Pumpe. Garantieansprüche sollten davon nicht betroffen sein.



*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Fazit* 

Ja, die Lepa EXllusion hat es schwer: Leistungstechnisch kann sie sich (vor allem im niedrigtourigem Bereich) nicht genug von einem großem Luftkühler abgrenzen, geschweige denn von einem High-End Modell à la Noctua NH-14 oder Konsorten. Die Pumpe läuft unnötigerweise laut, was aber bei der Verwendung von schnell drehenden Lüftern der EXllusion nicht zur Last fällt. Einzig die um einiges leichtere Montage sowie den gewonnenen Schönheitspreis kann man der Lepa zusprechen, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass mit der „Triton“ von Rajitek eine praktisch baugleiche AiO-WaKü auf dem Markt ist, die zudem noch um einiges weniger kostet, frägt man sich wie sich die Lepa EXllusion 240 von der Konkurrenz abheben soll. Hier stellt sich aber auch die Frage ob die Haarrissproblematik von Lepa angegangen wurde. Ein Vorteil, der durch ein ausgeklügeltes Lüfterdesign entstehen könnte, existiert leider nur bedingt, da bereits ältere Referenzen wie der T.B. Silence von Konzernmutter Enermax die Lepa Standardlüfter leicht in Sachen Lautstärke und Leistung schlagen. Zumindest im Drehzahlbereich wo sie überhaupt vergleichbar sind. Positiv sei an der Stelle, aber noch einmal der Lepa-Support erwähnt, der mir anstandslos einen ratternden Lüfter ersetzte. Eine Preissenkung würde die Lepa EXllusion 240, um einiges attraktiver machen, da sie sich von leistungsstärkeren Konkurrenten wie z.B. der H1XX Serie von Corsair distanzieren könnte. Wer aber eine „nur“ gute Kühlung für seinen Prozessor sucht, eventuell auch nicht sehr viel Platz für einen großen Luftkühler hat, und die sich nebenbei auch noch auf den eigenen Geschmack anpassen lässt, macht auch nichts falsch, wenn er zur Lepa Exllusion 240 greift.

Alle von mir aufgenommenen Daten sind leider nicht in den Lesertest mit eingeflossen, allerdings ist der Test auch so schon lang genug und ich denke, dass der Leser auch so schon bereits einen guten Einblick zur Leistungsfähigkeit der Lepa EXllusion 240 gewonnen hat. Wenn tatsächlich aber noch Interesse an "Mehr" bestehen würde, würde ich auch noch einen erweiterten Test anbieten. 
An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich für das (durch)lesen meines Tests und würde gerne anmerken, dass ich mich sehr auf Feedback freue 

Hier ist der Link zum Bilderalbum, wo noch ein paar andere mehr Bilder sind: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ilder-fuer-lepa-exllusion-lesertest-7446.html

Edit1: Ein paar Links eingefügt, etwas mehr sortiert und Fehler behoben.


----------



## ReaCT (7. April 2016)

So, damit habe ich das Thema etwas später als geplant abgeschlossen und hoffe jetzt nicht allzu viele Grammatikfehler noch im Test zu haben


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. April 2016)

Schön, dass dein Test auch noch aufgetaucht ist.  Schöner Test, mir gefällt, dass du gemessen hast, wie sich eine geringere Pumpendrehzahl auf die Temperatur auswirkt, das habe ich nämlich vergessen. 

Ein Fehler ist mir dann doch aufgefallen 





> nkt, dass mit der „Triton“ von Rajitek[LINK] eine praktisch baugleiche AiO-


da fehlt der Link im letzten Absatz.


----------



## Schallrich (8. April 2016)

Guter Test, besonders die Diagramme find ich gut gelungen.
Was ist das denn für eine Luftpolsterfolienmod da?
Ist das ne Entkopplung für eine Festplatte mit Kühler drauf?
So richtig konnte ich das nicht deuten.


----------



## ReaCT (8. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Schön, dass dein Test auch noch aufgetaucht ist.  Schöner Test, mir gefällt, dass du gemessen hast, wie sich eine geringere Pumpendrehzahl auf die Temperatur auswirkt, das habe ich nämlich vergessen.
> 
> Ein Fehler ist mir dann doch aufgefallen
> da fehlt der Link im letzten Absatz.



Danke für den Hinweis wird gleich korrigiert. 
Den Test von dir und shootme55 muss ich noch durchlesen, da ich nicht wollte, dass ich mich da unbewusst anpasse  


Schallrich schrieb:


> Guter Test, besonders die Diagramme find ich gut gelungen.
> Was ist das denn für eine Luftpolsterfolienmod da?
> Ist das ne Entkopplung für eine Festplatte mit Kühler drauf?
> So richtig konnte ich das nicht deuten.



Also die Festplatte ist in einem Xilence-Gehäuse und da die 932er HAF's für ihre mangelnde Steifigkeit berühmt sind, habe ich das ganze nochmal in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt und in den 5,25" Schacht verbannt. Unhörbar und kühl, auch wenns ein bisschen nach Baustelle aussieht


----------



## lalaker (9. April 2016)

Guter Test, schöne Diagramme. 
Du zeigst zwar auf, wie man die AIO Wakü leiser machen kann, schreibst aber nix über die Lautstärke allgemein. Zumindest eine subjektive Einschätzung (keiner braucht ein prof. Sone-Messgerät) hätte mich doch interessiert.


----------



## ReaCT (9. April 2016)

lalaker schrieb:


> Guter Test, schöne Diagramme.
> Du zeigst zwar auf, wie man die AIO Wakü leiser machen kann, schreibst aber nix über die Lautstärke allgemein. Zumindest eine subjektive Einschätzung (keiner braucht ein prof. Sone-Messgerät) hätte mich doch interessiert.



Oh, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, dass ich das nicht drin hatte. Im Fazit kann man meine Andeutung ja sehen, aber den Paragraphen dazu hab ich wohl verschlampt. Da wurde auch der ratternde Lüfter angesprochen. 
Korrigiere ich nacher gleich, wenn ich am PC bin.


----------

